# "I GOT IT!!!"



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Thoughts on A-Rod's ventriliquist act versus the Blue Jays? 
From the video replay, it looks like he says "MINE!" he says he said "HA!" 
I say who cares. Bush league, sure, distracting, you bet. Part of the game...all the time. Like he said, the Yanks are desperate for a W.

My favorite thing to say when I was in little league was "Boogy-boogy-boo" but that never made anyone drop it.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I never saw it....Any links to the replay Nick???


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I heard he said I got it the night before when he was with the Bimbo going into a strip bar!!!!!!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I haven't been on this site for a week and the first thread has DJLEYE commenting on the bimbo!!! oke:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

On the replay, you could tell he just went "Haa". I thought it was hysterical and is something our baseball coach would've loved to see us do. (Deep down of course.) :wink:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Remmi_&_I said:


> I haven't been on this site for a week and the first thread has DJLEYE commenting on the bimbo!!! oke:


Some things never change!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

there was an idiot who did that in our softball game couple weeks ago, I was playing 1st base and almost ran over to second base and deck the mofo.

it's an unwritten code that you don't do that......in baseball.......and for a wanna be/never has been like myself.....in softball.

if he would've done it again, he would've gotten ko'd

but that's just my opinion..


----------

